# Wilding on a Dogging site



## Smaug (Sep 24, 2013)

Following a comment elsewhere I wondered what others thought about the "risks/ consequences" of this happening. My thoughts are below, interested to hear others points of view.

FWIW I suspect that in MOST cases a camper on a dogging site will be left pretty much alone. 

Where there are several small parking areas, I think the doggers will just tend to use the other places, or perhaps the far end of a larger single car park. Like us, they do not want to cause trouble for fear of their activities being exposed & possibly stopped by the anti brigade. Clearly this won't always be true & one needs to be prepared to "repel boarders" with a polite "Not tonight, thank you. I have a headache" or similar. :wacko:

Or maybe just join in & then sell tea/ coffee & fags for afters. I don't suppose condoms would sell well to people prepared to engage in random semi-public sex tho. 

I reckon a couple of places we used in NI were dogging sites but people just drove around & then left us alone, all activity stopped after about 11pm, which surprised me, but I guess many have to go home to their partners or parents by then.

Has anyone on here had experience of such activity & was it relatively unobtrusive, or were they pestered? Would you join in? - no don't answer that!!! :scared:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 24, 2013)

Oo! You *are* naughty!


----------



## ghost123uk (Sep 24, 2013)

Aye, twas me that mentioned that lovely nature reserve (note = "nature" not "naturist" :lol-049 near us that is also a dogging place! We love going for long walks there in the daytime, but these pics, even the first few, show a "variety" of aspects of the place = LINKY

I would love to stay over, but in all honesty I don't know what I would do if we found ourselves anywhere near "that scene". I would just find it too awkward and certainly would not be able to relax, even if "they" were in a different clearing. The thought of some fat bloke with no cloths on and "in an aroused state" tapping on our window =


----------



## DTDog (Sep 24, 2013)

Me and my wife once went to Willingham Woods with Kimbobill and this turned out to be such a site.

We tucked both vans in a corner and apart from the odd car driving up to us to 'check out the newbies' we didnt have any bother.
Possibly the sight (and sound) of HENRY may have swayed any decision to disturb us. HENRY being the softest daftest dog in the world, that just happens to weigh around 13st and his back comes up to waist height.


----------



## Skatts (Sep 24, 2013)

I wonder how many couples have been unwitting doggers? 
An evening of testing the van suspension ,only to find you have been visited by 'seagulls' in the morning !!!:scared:


----------



## Smaug (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi ghosty, we are nearly neighbours, I live near Woodseaves between Newport & Eccleshall on the Shrops/Staffs border. I generally zoom past Brown Moss on my way to Wales.


----------



## ghost123uk (Sep 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Hi ghosty, we are nearly neighbours


----------



## Byronic (Sep 24, 2013)

ghost123uk said:


> The thought of some fat bloke with no cloths on and "in an aroused state" tapping on our window =



The thought of what he might be tapping with would be my worry


----------



## maingate (Sep 24, 2013)

Byronic said:


> The thought of what he might be tapping with would be my worry



If he is fat, it will not be his willy.

C'mon Byronic, think it through. :raofl:


----------



## Smaug (Sep 24, 2013)

Ghosty,
This is NOT a dogging site, but I can't pm you so here it is as a public link. Loynton Moss  52° 48' 57.20"N, 2° 19' 3.36"W it isn't easy to spot as the entrance is right by a Chevron sign & just looks like a field entrance, but it is reasonably level & offers access to walks around a silted up former lake, woodland & the Shroppy Union canal. It would make a good spot for overnighting. Popular with local dog walkers rather than the doggers!


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Ghosty,
> This is NOT a dogging site, but I can't pm you so here it is as a public link. Loynton Moss  52° 48' 57.20"N, 2° 19' 3.36"W it isn't easy to spot as the entrance is right by a Chevron sign & just looks like a field entrance, but it is reasonably level & offers access to walks around a silted up former lake, woodland & the Shroppy Union canal. It would make a good spot for overnighting. Popular with local dog walkers rather than the doggers!



This is in the POIs as _CR Norbury (A519) (Shropshire)_ and can be found here:

http://tinyurl.com/ce2apgb


----------



## jenks (Sep 24, 2013)

I've done this by mistake sadly, several times and it was as embarrassing for them as it was me. They knocked on my window and asked if I was so and so from such an such website, I said no I am Mike and I am living in my van for a while, they nodded apologised and hurried off. I was also approached by a fat middle aged man.... he blocked my landy in stripped to his pants and glared at me in my mirrors.... I didn't respond and carried on reading, he soon got dressed and went about his way. Biggest single annoyance is people flashing their lights then beeping, repeatedly. I found a single long blast on my horn... ooooheerrrr.... and main beam soon gave them the idea I wasn't interested....


----------



## hextal (Sep 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Hi ghosty, we are nearly neighbours, I live near Woodseaves between Newport & Eccleshall on the Shrops/Staffs border. I generally zoom past Brown Moss on my way to Wales.



Blimey - you must live in the middle of nowhere if you're using Woodseaves as a reference:lol-053:


----------



## Smaug (Sep 24, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> This is in the POIs as _CR Norbury (A519) (Shropshire)_ and can be found here:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/ce2apgb



Yes, I supplied it, but Ghosty is a free member so I have posted a link. Not seen anyone use it since you put it on the PoIs for me tho. and the hedges have grown a helluva lot since that pic was taken by GE.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 24, 2013)

maingate said:


> If he is fat, it will not be his willy.
> 
> C'mon Byronic, think it through. :raofl:



:lol-049::lol-061:

Pack it in, I just choked on me tea laughing  :rolleyes2:


----------



## ghost123uk (Sep 24, 2013)

This from the VW T25 forum I use. It was taken during a mini meet in the Forest of Dean which is famous for wild boar, but look at the sign writing on the van 



> I thought you all might be interested in this photo I took at about 5:00 AM Sunday when you guys were all asleep.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 24, 2013)

hextal said:


> Blimey - you must live in the middle of nowhere if you're using Woodseaves as a reference:lol-053:



yup, the great metropolis of Woodseaves with its 2 pubs & a post office/ store is my nearest hot spot, but it is a bit too far to walk tho, even across the fields. I do plenty of sheep & cows for neighbours, plus a donkey, goats, geese & chickens.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 24, 2013)

maingate said:


> If he is fat, it will not be his willy.
> 
> C'mon Byronic, think it through. :raofl:



Not something I particularly want to think thru'. But now that you've mention it..... if that fat dogger happened to be me (only conjecture of course!) then I would have to have a stomach projection of at least 12" for your remark to be true :lol-061:


----------



## hextal (Sep 24, 2013)

Smaug said:


> yup, the great metropolis of Woodseaves with its 2 pubs & a post office/ store is my nearest hot spot, but it is a bit too far to walk tho, even across the fields. I do plenty of sheep & cows for neighbours, plus a donkey, goats, geese & chickens.



Think it's just the one pub open these days - I remember the good old days of it having 3 pubs.

One of my first jobs was working in that post office


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 24, 2013)

Byronic said:


> Not something I particularly want to think thru'. But now that you've mention it..... if that fat dogger happened to be me (only conjecture of course!) then I would have to have a stomach projection of at least 12" for your remark to be true :lol-061:



Show off!  :lol-061:


----------



## Robmac (Sep 24, 2013)

Byronic said:


> Not something I particularly want to think thru'. But now that you've mention it..... if that fat dogger happened to be me (only conjecture of course!) then I would have to have a stomach* projection of at least 12" *for your remark to be true :lol-061:



Bet you don't use it as a rule though?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 24, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Bet you don't use it as a rule though?



He probably doesn't 

We're metric now. Perhaps he meant 12cm ?  :lol-053:


----------



## Luckheart (Sep 24, 2013)

And what's wrong with 12cm MSG!!


----------



## Byronic (Sep 24, 2013)

mariesnowgoose said:


> He probably doesn't
> 
> We're metric now. Perhaps he meant 12cm ?  :lol-053:



Well I'm talking about my arms and I never intended any other interpretation, I don't know what you're on about but it doesn't sound very seemly to me


----------



## Robmac (Sep 24, 2013)

Mind like a sewer that Marie!


----------



## Byronic (Sep 24, 2013)

Robmac said:


> Bet you don't use it as a rule though?



Sure do, arms, plural both of them!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 24, 2013)

Luckheart said:


> And what's wrong with 12cm MSG!!



Nothing, but it's not much use as a 12 *inch* ruler ! :lol-061::rolleyes2:


----------



## kimbowbill (Sep 24, 2013)

Was out at redmires last week, was with a male friend, just chillin, a a car pulled along side if the van and started trying the doors, then they knocked, they shouted "are you doggin?" I said no, "can we watch?" They replied, lol, the cheek of it, there were 2 men an 1 girl looking for some fun, it was my friends first time wilding, he couldn't believe it, they carried on pestering, had to tell them where there could be some action just to get rid of them, and as for H sorting them out, he didn't even bark, it doesnt normally bother me but when they get cheeky like that I don't like it, but we did laugh,


----------



## Byronic (Sep 24, 2013)

Emperor Haile Selassie was a 12" ruler. Wore oversized solar topees thought it made him look taller.:sad:


----------



## Firefox (Sep 24, 2013)

Just park up with your windows closed and curtains drawn. Ignore any knocks - it's unlikely you will get any. I have parked quite a few times with no hassle. On most of these sites the interested people park up and go to do stuff in nearby woods or toilets. There isn't much activity in the car park itself. So long as you can put up with cars coming and going it's fine. There seems to be a love of posting tales about these places on camping forums accompanied with some indignation and fuss-making about how they aren't suitable. But if you keep yourself to yourself, it's no different to any other car park.


----------



## maingate (Sep 24, 2013)

runnach said:


> Should organise next photo meet around a doggin site, some great opportunities for wide angle and, macro lens use



Aye man, when are you going to organise a Meet up your way?

Not bothered if it's a dogging site, we have blinds.


----------



## MATS (Sep 24, 2013)

*Highgate Common*

Landed there one night on way south.  Dam dogging site with cars driving in and out all night but there was a very persistent lonesome male who at 1st kept his distance but flashed his lighst etc then he decided to park right next to Hab door.  That was it for me and I got out and told him to 'off you xxxk' in no uncertain terms and off he did go.   Highgate common is also full of boy racers in addition so avoid this one if you can.

Burton Dasset - used this one for stop over point near M40 - coming and goings all night but no issues with hassling a MH.


----------



## Smaug (Sep 24, 2013)

MATS said:


> Landed there one night on way south.  Dam dogging site with cars driving in and out all night but there was a very persistent lonesome male who at 1st kept his distance but flashed his lighst etc then he decided to park right next to Hab door.  That was it for me and I got out and told him to 'off you xxxk' in no uncertain terms and off he did go.   Highgate common is also full of boy racers in addition so avoid this one if you can.
> 
> Burton Dasset - used this one for stop over point near M40 - coming and goings all night but no issues with hassling a MH.



I know Highgate Common, it's a favourite with the g-kids (they live nearby in Kingswinford) it does have a bad reputation at night, but is a great place for the kids & dog to burn off energy during the day.


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 25, 2013)

we use a layby just outside York and haven't had any problems. as firefox said, draw your curtains and drop your ***** blinds.


----------

